
R Package to Control Fake News in Twitter and Facebook - siddhartb_
https://CRAN.R-project.org/package=MIDASwrappeR
======
siddhartb_
This is an R wrapper around the C++ implementation
[https://github.com/bhatiasiddharth/MIDAS](https://github.com/bhatiasiddharth/MIDAS)

MIDAS can help social networks like Twitter and Facebook detect fake profiles
used for spam and phishing in real-time, at a speed many times greater than
existing state-of-the-art models.

~~~
abhimanyu_dabas
Is there a Python library for this as well?

~~~
siddhartb_
Yes, there is a Python implementation available. MIDAS has also been converted
to Rust and Ruby. Please check out the Github page for the links.

